# Mahnbescheid von Intrum Justitia



## The Blackout (8 Oktober 2009)

Hallo  ich habe vorher schon 3 Mahnungen von Intrum Justitia erhalten , diese aber komplett ignoriert und in den nächsten Papiereimer geworfen. Doch etwas überraschend habe ich heute einen gelben Brief erhalten , nämlich einen schriftlichen Mahnbescheid. Ich habe schon öfters Mahnungen von [.......] bekommen , natürlich nie bezahlt , doch soweit ist bei mir noch keiner gegangen.  So als erstes wollte ich fragen ob jemand weiß was das überhaupt für eine Firma ist , ich habe nämlich keine Ahnung.   Als Reaktion sollte ich wohl widerspruch anlegen nehme ich mal an oder ?? 
MFG Carsten


----------



## Teleton (8 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Mahnbescheid von Intrum Justitia*

Intrum ist erstmal nur ein Inkassobüro welches für verschiedene Firmen als Geldeintreiber tätig ist. Teilweise werden auch Forderungen erworben. Nur weil Intrum den Einzug betreibt bedeutet das noch nicht automatisch, dass die Forderung nicht besteht.

Der Ursprungsgläubiger müsste sich aus dem Mahnbescheid ergeben. Entweder links unten als Antragsteller oder links unten Forderung wurde übertragen von xy oder so ähnlich. 

Die Folgen einer Versäumung der Widerspruchsfrist kannst Du in den vom Gericht beigepackten Erläuterungen nachlesen.


----------



## Antiscammer (8 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Mahnbescheid von Intrum Justitia*

Mahnbescheid bekommen: Was Sie jetzt wissen sollten: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de


----------



## The Blackout (9 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Mahnbescheid von Intrum Justitia*

Also bei Antragsteller steht folgendes:  Intrum Justitia Debt Finance AG 
Alpenstraße 2 
6300 Zug 
Schweiz 
gesetzlich vertreten durch :  Vorstand  [ edit]


----------



## Teleton (9 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Mahnbescheid von Intrum Justitia*

Argh, links und rechts konnte ich noch nie.
Wenn Intrum Antragsteller ist müsste auf der _rechten_ (und nicht wie von mir behauptet linken) Seite im unteren Viertel stehen wer ursprünglicher Inhaber der vermeintlichen Forderung war.


----------

